# Pigeon and Black River



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Has anyone been up to the Pigeon or Black Rivers yet this year? We are making our annual fishing trip next week. Hoping to have a shore lunch or two!


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Marco......i just got back from fishing the pigeon and the black with no luck...we were up there friday threw monday and the water is to high but the only thing we caught were chubs...it just depends where you are going on the rivers ,maybe you will have some kind of luck ....well i will be able to give you better info in june as i am moving up there the end of may.....well good luck see ya CARL


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Thanks for the report. I'm heading up Thursday after work. Most of our spots are within a few miles of M68. I'll let you know how we do.


----------



## Double Haul (Apr 27, 2002)

Both rivers started popping bugs this weekend (17th-19th).
The water just warmed up. Alot of Hendricksons both light and dark. Dark caddis and stones. Supposed to be cold or cooler this week but with a little sunshine and 60 degrees or so, fishing should be fair.

Good luck


----------



## CCC-Fisher (Aug 10, 2003)

Have fished the Black for 35 years an have NEVER caught as many big Brookies(big being over 11 inches to almost 17") ,Most were released,kept enuff for a meal. I feel success was due to the new size limits. Can't wait til next year an see how big the o3 releases are. Im a believer


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Welcome to the site CCC-Fisher. We need to get Tom on here.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Welcome to the site CCC. I assume from your name that you frequent the upper Manistee?


----------



## CCC-Fisher (Aug 10, 2003)

Mainly @ yellow trees to CCC bridge. Have fished 612 and down but not recently. Hav fished there for a looooong tyme ,back when there was an overflow camping site located east of current sites. Were you there sharing flies with me ?
Also luv 2 fish the black & Pigeon. Campsite #5 @ CCC bridge has THE BEST view of Mother Nature @ her finest.(Oh shirt,plz don't share this with others  )


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I fished the Pigeon and Black 2 weeks ago and caught one small brookie in the Pigeon. Both rivers are new to me; I think I wasn't far enough upstream on the Black, the water was about 70 degrees. The Pigeon was skinny water, I was surprised how small it was. I'll probably try the Pigeon again but I have to confess I wasn't impressed with the Black. I also fished a well known Black tributary and it was over 70 degrees.


----------



## CCC-Fisher (Aug 10, 2003)

saw your posts on a couple of other threads that I was checking. Almost replied to you on one so , lets talk/type. Where did you fish--Trust me I won't tell anyone-- Was it near M68...or Crockett Rapids?


----------



## CCC-Fisher (Aug 10, 2003)

Also, where did you get that GREAT pic of my fav fish ?


----------



## CCC-Fisher (Aug 10, 2003)

oopz, meant the fish on your signage.It's rather special.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

CCC, 

I'm also a huge fan of the upper Manistee. My son and I caught some keeper brooks this year; we always do well there. 

I was fishing Canada Creek near 634. Water warm, skinny water, overhanging brush, almost got the truck stuck (again). Other than that it was great! 

Black River, fished at Clark Bridge Road bridge. Water warm, caught a sucker, a smallmouth and a crawdad. 

Pigeon River, fished near Cornwall Lake where a 2 track crosses the river. Nice setting, quiet lots of cedar waxwings. Skinny water, water temp mid 60s, caught a small brook. 

Got the picture by surfing google.com, thanks, I like it too.


----------

